# Rain, rain, GO AWAY!!!!!!!!



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Yet another day at home due to rain. Yesterday of course it rained, today it's not, just too wet......Some of the many benefits to working in a state that is predominantly red clay!!! Can't wait to be back up in MN where there is sand, at least you can work the day after it rains!!! Now if it'll just quit SNOWING up there!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Raining here today and suppose to be a heavy downpour on Sunday and rain on Monday and Tuesday. Looks like I'll be turning wrenches for a few days.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Sleet here all morning starting to ice up. It is supposed to turn to heavy rain and then again Monday and Tuesday. Oh well!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

this pic was taken 15 mins. ago. we can't get started because the dirt contractor can't get into the developments to cut the streets. everything here is a sloppy, gooey mess.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

Around 5-6 inches of the friggin white stuff dumpen on the Northern and North Western suburbs of Chicago yesterday.

I had 2 guys snow rake the roof off we are working on, so it would melt off cleaner and faster with a slight rise in the temperatures over the weekend. 

This prevents me from getting my next $ 7,000 from the job we are doing until next week now. The shingles were scheduled to be delivered this morning an 7:30 am.

My 4 year old wants me to build an igloo today.

Maybe that is the business I should go into foe a while.

Ed


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

sleat, rain, & more rain...

id rather have it rain now & get it out of its system...

last years srping rains were too expen$ive


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

TMatt142 -

Snow in part of MN yesterday. Most will be gone in a day or two. Golf on Sunday. - Too early for most fishing.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ahh yes, the bad weather is here.....BUT I still got a call!!! I start the 23rd So I'll be heading up for good on the 21st!! WHOO HOO!!


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

when it rains it pours...we've done 3 ethanol plants for a great general contractor. he asked us if we wanted to do number 4. only prob, it's 120 miles from home. we "threw a number at it"...courtesy quote if nothing else. our thought we ould have zero chance. they just called my son, signing a p.o. for it...turns out, they took no other quotes, nice deal having a 600k job laid in your lap, huh?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

dayexco said:


> when it rains it pours...we've done 3 ethanol plants for a great general contractor. he asked us if we wanted to do number 4. only prob, it's 120 miles from home. we "threw a number at it"...courtesy quote if nothing else. our thought we ould have zero chance. they just called my son, signing a p.o. for it...turns out, they took no other quotes, nice deal having a 600k job laid in your lap, huh?


:clap: Way to go Day!


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

yoo-da-man:thumbsup: Have at it.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

this is the company we'll be working for

http://www.fageninc.com/ i think the reason we have the good working relationship built with them was, they maintain an EXTREMELY tight schedule, they accept NO excuses if your phases of the job isn't completed/tested in the alloted time. they don't want to mobilize a 150 ton crane to the job, and have it sit 3-4 days because you're digging in the area it has to work. they're scheduling is very realistic, and doable...but you'd better plan on wearing rain coats if need be. they're a wonderful general to work for. submit pay requests twice monthly, get paid twice a month. they expect a lot, but treat their subs great.

i got tied up with them when they built the plant here.

http://www.glaciallakesenergy.com/ they have financial interest in many other ethanol plants, including the one near aberdeen, sd we'll be doing here shortly.

you know, i think this calls for a "beam me up scotty"


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

we got snow last night and a big ol' noreastah coming monday with maybe 2' of snow. yeeehaw


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> when it rains it pours...we've done 3 ethanol plants for a great general contractor. he asked us if we wanted to do number 4. only prob, it's 120 miles from home. we "threw a number at it"...courtesy quote if nothing else. our thought we ould have zero chance. they just called my son, signing a p.o. for it...turns out, they took no other quotes, nice deal having a 600k job laid in your lap, huh?


So, I guess that you will hopefully making money on this job.

More money for strippers and booze in Vegas.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

you led me to belive you didn't want to go to vegas...i guess joe, nick and i willl have to tell the dancers......hey, my name is rino....from pa....sue me


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

As of this morning 5" to 7" of rain and more on the way!

This will put us behind by a week at least.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

not to mention water tables swelling...

hey nick I has some snow on my rood sunday morning, did you?

ray


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Pool,

2" of sleet and snow and since 27 hours of rain.


----------

